
Simple Binary Encoding (SBE) – High Performance Message Codec - mpweiher
https://github.com/real-logic/simple-binary-encoding
======
kjeetgill
For the Java heads out there, this was done by Martin Thompson and co. The
same crew that did the Disruptor queue that's used in everything now.

